# Now and later pond pics.



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well since we have had our "typical" two week vancouver winter here and all the leaves have fallen, I felt it was time to remove the unsightly netting used for catching all the tree debris. Did a fantastic job as you can see its still clean, mind you i had to carefully remove the netting to get the leaves on the outside of the pond. I thought since my back yard is heavily planted, you can't see any houses or in into any neighbours yard and like wise for them I'm assuming. Heck I can't even see our external pump or the stream top, up beside the bech when the trees bloom. I think it would be cool to see everyone's ponds like before and after type thing or "now and later" I guess. Ill start with these few here

View attachment 42730

View attachment 42738

View attachment 42746


Note the pumps in the garage, that streams usually rushing either 3500 or 4500 gph ill have to check. We got new neighbours on one side and they viewed the house when our pump wasn't running but it was when the moved in haha still no comments from them.

So post em up and let's get some pond talk going!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I am bloody jealous!!! WOW! That is one beautiful little pond. I was going to do one in the corner of my backyard with my old man, but we are going to be moving in the next year and a half so we donèt want to start and have to leave it behind, lol!

Fine work, and sincerely jealous!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well thank you, I find it very relaxing to hear the water running. I dug this out by hand in sandals on a whim, then lined it with more then I could use(got it all from mikebike, big thanks for that deal), screened all my dirt for the stones to fill creek bit and the bottom of the pond. Filled it, rocked it, plumbed it. Totally DIY amature hour but I did reading before hand to learn from others mistakes and a few keys for a successful koi pond. I'm quite pleased with the almost final finish of it just needs a couple tweaks before its "done". 

On another note there's a family of ***** that have dug a den under the shed you can see in one pic off to the other side of the yard and after many attempts in their off baby season to block them out and hope they rehome themselves they always come back even with our dog. Anyhow the point is they all seem to co-exist the koi are all fine, we have kept commit goldfish in a wooden half barrel on the patio with them being fine for a few years. So as much as I'd like a pure koi pond I felt those Goldie's atleast deserved to live it out in the pond.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive spoken with Mike on several occasions and hes a great guy, glad he got you started off on the right foot.

Im a pretty big fan of those cheeky *****, but I probably wouldnt be if they were eating my pets. I watched a documentary, and itll only get worse when they populate further. Try wolf urine or something maybeÉ


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm a half block from a canyon and two blocks from burns bog lol I don't think theres much we can do really. There's bears in the bog too maybe thats why they choose our chicken dog and shed lol but its all been good one year with koi and multiple with the goldies easy pickings in the half barrel. Knocking on wood haha


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Cam! This makes me miss my pond! looks almost the same as mine but I had a shorter tall waterfall that fed it. I may have missed it, but how many gallons is it?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure it's avg.4ft deep, 5-6 feet wide but the one back corner goes back to where the stream lets in maybe 7 there avg6? And 10-12 feet long. Really no clue it's only got three koi plus the goldies.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well not many pond people here or what? I guess next time im over at my buddies I will have to try to get some pics of their pond, key is picS lol I couldn't fit it in one. It around 90,000 gallons I don't call it a pond I say if it wasn't in their yard and was on public land it would be a municipal water feature haha. This pond is the one that inspired me to build one after relaxing by their pond in the sunshine out on the far back patio. Maybe the pics of his pond will get some people digging:bigsmile:


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice pond. Thanks for sharing. I keep telling my wife ... let me build a pond, and I'll get rid of all my fish tanks....... little does she know my fingers are crossed behind my back...  I'll get a pond one day.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well no other barren pond pics before spring kicks in and I repost pond pics in the flourishing jungle haha. Thanks for all the kind compliments too


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I figure with the heat this last few days its later haha, well here's some later pics. My favourite part is the little bench up by the stream it's all hidden now but there's a stepping stone and a stone step in the hill to get to it, you can get the best sunset view from there. 

View attachment 53977

View attachment 53985


These are taking off like nobody's business, really happy about that. They were left out all winter uncovered and nothing but the plastic basket and some plant stump was left. 
View attachment 53993


Still waiting on koi to rise and really need to get a uv, yikes! Im thinking a spitting frog lol. But I still enjoy a morning coffee out by the pond. Thanks for looking guys and gals.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry about the pics for those of you on pc's turning your head, my stupid iPhone but I guess one of three isn't bad...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pond!!
My pond is still pretty bare looking! I did put a couple of water hyacinths in it but I need more plants for the fish to hide in.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey thanks, so yesterday afternoon after posting the pics one by one the koi began to surface for the first time this season. I was beginning to worry something may have happened to them, there is only three but they were $200-250 each. Anyhow all is well but our tancho sankes' red dot had faded/shrunken ?? Our doitsu white/ice blue and silver is doing great! He was one of the last two added and only ate smaller amount from beginning the big pig of all three I'm not sure what type it is, still have to do more research! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

You have a very nice pond. I am jealous. 
I used to have one, but moved and I miss it dearly. Very relaxing for sure.

On a side note, I am looking for a used or parts for a laguna 1500. 
Then maybe I'll start again. lol


----------



## fleetwoodfish (Feb 20, 2012)

Just getting in to koi. Put a pond in our yard last year but wish I made it deeper and twice as big. VERY ADDICTIVE. Here's a couple of pics.

Steve


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Very cool! Looks good, that's always the way.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Have seen this pond myself. Hard to believe its only a year old. Fits in so well with the backyard, looks like its been there for years. Personally, if it was my pond, i'd turf the koi and put some trout in there. I can just imagine laying in the backyard with a beer in one hand, and a flyrod in the other. Catch and release baby!!!!! From the comfort of my lawnchair. If your house ever goes on the market.......


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looks good Im jealous!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! Plumberboy you will have to come see it now with the koi being fully active now and the uv being on its clearer too.

Edit - loving the beer idea but no rods lol and you forgot a nice cigar, oh and meat grilling...


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Not much but for anyone who's interested, it would be better with the dslr but the iPhones in the pocket....

View attachment 59169

View attachment 59177

View attachment 59185

View attachment 59193

View attachment 59201


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

View attachment 59233


Sorry for people turning sideways but whew this was racking the old brain.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking good  seen it in person but now its really shining


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks man! Today's update is a  one as with my morning coffee and smoke by the pond I realized my favourite koi, the bright white one with a bright orange cap is missing. Probably because its easily seen, I figure that's why also it's always eating at the top and looking for food. Very nice looking koi first one you see always. I guess this will happen having racoons living in the yard. Im assuming it was them as there's way too much tree cover for heron also it's 3-4ft with straight walls and it went at night too but now it's electric wire time that will be today's project.


----------

